# More Comfortable in the Drops than the Hoods?



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

Not sure how to phrase this, but here goes. Two years ago, (when i really started riding consistently and with purpose,) I would spend perhaps 1% of the time (average 20 mile training ride )in the drops. Now that I'm more flexible, it's around 60%. 

The problem (if it can be called that) is that I'm no longer comfortable on the hoods (feels like there's not enough room to stretch out), and I'd like to fix that. I'm contemplating stem adjustments (it's currently flipped 110 mm, 6 degree with 2 spacers beneath) however I want to ensure that I retain my newfound comfort position in the drops (which i have so come to love). 

I'd like to get this right, so if you'd like to share which onsiderations I need to be aware of when making such an adjustment, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

You're best bet would be to go to a shop that offers fitting.
You're asking a bunch of interwebz yahoos to fit you without knowing any of your data.
I'm sure some here think they can set you up.....


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

the mayor said:


> You're best bet would be to go to a shop that offers fitting.
> You're asking a bunch of interwebz yahoos to fit you without knowing any of your data.
> I'm sure some here think they can set you up.....


fair point, given that this fit was professsionally done, a visit to the shop is likely in order. just was wondering if there were some online calculator or tool to use as a guide before i invest in that expense. i guess that's the real question i meant to pose.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

Your body changes with time.
You may get "longer" on the bike and need a longer stem...or you may go the other way due to flexibility issues or age.
Also....find a good fitter! 
Many years ago....I was fit by 2 different people who had me on very different set ups.
I never felt comfortable on my bikes.
While at a training camp in Italy, the house mechanic...who used to be a Pro in his day, said ,"you look ugly on the bike". He put together a bike...just using sight...that fit me like a glove.


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

bike shop peeps took care of it nicely. flipped the stem, adjusted cleats, new bars (that's what i brought in for) and now--perfect. also kinda cool to have the stem look like it does in the catalogue photos.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Also, so-called "_shallow drop_" and/or "_shallow reach_" bars will minimize the difference in body positions between the drops & hoods. You'd almost certainly need a new stem and/or spacers to get everything set up right.


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

tom_h said:


> Also, so-called "_shallow drop_" and/or "_shallow reach_" bars will minimize the difference in body positions between the drops & hoods. You'd almost certainly need a new stem and/or spacers to get everything set up right.


hi tom, I swapped from an FSA compact (125 drop, 80 reach) to a deda RHM 02, which has a 128, 75. Still somewhat cramped on the hoods, but more than tolerable and I'll live with it for now as I'm tired of investing money chasing that last cm of the perfect fit. Went with the Deda because it was the only 42 of the three I own (the FSA's are 44--one carbon, the other aluminum). I think i'd like more bar choices than what I have, but the cash is sunk at this point.


----------

